# Testing some small stream flies



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The last two weekends I have been testing some new ties from both the earlier part of summer and even winter, thanks to the high flows all spring. I've caught fish on most of them, here's a little before/after.

I wanted to catch a bass on a deer hair bug on my 1wt this year, so I tied these size 10's.




























I knew this one would produce.




























This pattern took a lot of failed attempts, lots of sink testing to get it to sink and swim the way I wanted. It takes a lot of work on a small fly like this but I was convinced the work would produce a good fish.



















Yep. That...that right there, that's why you put in the work. So a 5" doink can whallop your fancy creation.


----------



## Wrecks (Jan 30, 2013)

Those are the awesomest articulated flies I've ever seen.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Always impressed by the creations coming out of your vice!


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful flies, fish, and photos!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

master craftsman no doubt. well done!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Almost a shame to fish them and get them all beat up!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Always enjoy seeing your work and even better seeing the results they produce. Thx for sharing.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Continued production.


----------

